# Make furries round with life again! Belly lovers inquire.



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tired of pointless ads that don't feature things like rounded bellies full of something? Well, feel free to let me know what kind of thing you want... I personally prefer my bellies full of something that squirms and there seems to be a lot more artwork and stories about this kinda stuff but never any RP's for it! Let's change that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm a panda and I have fluffy belly :V


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ah, but is it round with something? I mean the whole point of this is to indulge those who love big belly pics, including the preggo lovers!


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmm... hopefully this catches on. :/


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Apr 9, 2018)

Sounds nice. Ya have a Discord maybe?


----------



## Baalf (Apr 9, 2018)

I like bellies that are soft and huggable but also strong and muscly, though can just look round and slightly baggy on the outside.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> soft and huggable but also strong and muscly,


I know what you mean :V


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

No thanks, I like having a 23" waist.
I also like being able to walk and balance.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No thanks, I like having a 23" waist.
> I also like being able to walk and balance.



I'm no fan of deformed blob type fatties, but generally I think of fatfurs as fantasy characters, and general laws of physics don't always apply in a fantasy universe. ...Despite that, my fatfurs tend to be slow and tanky, but still very much capable of movement.


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay... well here's an idea, if you guys don't like anything about this ad then don't respond? I mean, I'm not looking for people to state that they are against what the ad is trying to promote!


----------



## Baalf (Apr 9, 2018)

Lovesgivingbirth8 said:


> Okay... well here's an idea, if you guys don't like anything about this ad then don't respond? I mean, I'm not looking for people to state that they are against what the ad is trying to promote!



I'm up for a kung fu rp starring fatfurs if you're willing to do it via pm.


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 9, 2018)

Eh... as long as mine is carrying little furs within.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 10, 2018)

Lovesgivingbirth8 said:


> Eh... as long as mine is carrying little furs within.



Sure, but what do you mean by little furs? You mean kids?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah. He does. No punching in the belly! ;3


----------



## Baalf (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah. He does. No punching in the belly! ;3



But... that's what I love about fatfurs. You are SUPPOSED to punch them in the belly. What do my fatfur OCs look like? King Hippo? No way, they're Bear Hugger! They can take any blow to the belly. Don't take that away from them. :-(

(Interesting fact: Bear Hugger actually predates King Hippo.)


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bump


----------



## CindyPig (Apr 14, 2018)

If you need to breed you have to have seed.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 17, 2018)

Lovesgivingbirth8 said:


> Tired of pointless ads that don't feature things like rounded bellies full of something? Well, feel free to let me know what kind of thing you want... I personally prefer my bellies full of something that squirms and there seems to be a lot more artwork and stories about this kinda stuff but never any RP's for it! Let's change that.


Sure


----------



## Baalf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry, it's just I'm more into big, tanky, proportionate fatfurs who use size as an intimidation factor and wear giant bellies like body armor, and I'm not really into awkward, jutting pregnancy bellies.


----------

